
AskHN: Is Pinboard.in a dead project? - TacosforMel
While pinboard is still up. It seems to be unsupported. There are people writing on twitter and they get no response. Emails are being sent to support but nobody ever answers. These are issues brought up in the pinboard freenode channel on irc all the time. Users have issues but can&#x27;t reach support.<p>Does anybody have an idea on what&#x27;s going on? This has been over the last 12 months.
======
idlewords
Seems like the developer just spends all his time on tweeting and politics.

~~~
jace
<3

(Y u no support emoji, HN?)

~~~
idlewords
Apparently no one is supporting anything

------
simplehuman
From what I understand, this is the nature of the software. It's old fashioned
and does minimal things. New features do not get added since they increase
maintainence burden. The author of pinboard is active on hn and has a good
following even...

